# Help me identify this rotary cutter



## trhode58 (May 14, 2016)

I purchased this 3pt rotary cutter to convert to hydraulic drive for my skid steer. I have to replace the lower oil seal, but the bolt to remove the cutter bar is frozen. I'd like to check with the manufacturer or confirm that the bolt is not reversed thread before I get more aggressive, but there are no identifying marks on the old relic. I thought it was a Howse, but I sent them pic's and they say it's not. Their cutter bar is retained with a castle nut, not a bolt.

Can anyone help me out?

Many thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello trhode58,

Welcome aboard the forum.

That might be an ancient Woods rotary cutter, missing a tail wheel. Many years ago, I had a old 5' Woods Dixie Cutter, and your pictures reminded me of it.


----------



## trhode58 (May 14, 2016)

Thanks BigT. I've sent the pictures and an inquiry off to woods. Appreciate your insight. Any idea about which way to spin that bolt?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I remember replacing the lower gearbox seal, but cannot state positively that it is a right hand thread. Too many years ago. But surely I would remember an ordeal if it was a LHT??

In my case the bearings were apparently worn. The replacement seal did not last long and started leaking again. Based upon advice from an old farmer, I used it many years after that by putting one cartridge of grease in the gearbox each time I used it. No problems.


----------



## trhode58 (May 14, 2016)

Turns-out it is an old Woods mower. The bolt was RH thread as everyone suggested, and after 2 weeks of penetrating oil and another attempt with my 4ft cheater bar, it broke loose. Was able to disassemble and get a seal from a local dealer. Also scored a new stump-jumper and sharpened the blades. So the bottom side is done. Now I'm working on replacing the 3pt hitch with a quick-attach plate, modifying the driveshaft to mate with a hydraulic drive motor rather than the PTO from a tractor and adding some caster wheels. I'll send pics if it works when it's done.


----------

